# Camera recommendations 2013-2014



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know what you want; a dslr, bridge or point a shoot.

dslr; the canon 600d with a 18-55mm lens 549 dollar (amazon) This camera is 
released early 2011 and has already two successors. 




for a bridge the Sony Cybershot HX200V click and click

If photography is not a passion I would choose a bridge camera like the Sony.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The Nikon d3200 DSLR with 18-55 zoom lens is available now for $500 US.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We generally buy waterproof cameras that are point and shoot. Our latest favorite at the office is a Nikon Coolpix AW110. It has wifi, so you can upload your photos directly to any wifi device with the Nikon free app. So I upload directly to my ipad when I get back home. The camera is a bit heavy, but it is waterproof to 59' and shockproof to 6.6'. Since I'm in construction, that is pretty important to us. But I like it that my wet dog isn't going to ruin my camera either. It also shoots video and I used it at US golden national to shoot videos of dogs in the arena. When it shoots video it doesn't eat a ton of battery life. The downfall is not being able to put a different lens on it. Also the lens is exposed all the time. I wish there was a way to keep the lens better protected.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A few months go by and everything it is seems is outdated just that fast. Sorry to be of no help.

Some cell phones probably beat my old camera, sigh.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> A few months go by and everything it is seems is outdated just that fast.
> 
> Some cell phones probably beat my old camera, sigh.


You are right  Click 
The photographer is the main part not the equipment.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Problem solved.....Santa brought a Canon Rebel T3! Apparently my incessant comparison of "this camera to that camera" sank in! Now to figure it all out! Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad Santa brought you a new camera! 

(I've given up for now - I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't make my red girl look orange! :no


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations, we're canon fans.
I have the older XSi (450D) and our daughter has the T3i.

I'm sure you'll be very pleased with it.

Mike D


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

As luck would have it, one of our local photographers is teaching a 6 week beginners class starting January 20.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Lenses & filters.*

Now that you have your new camera, I'd like to offer a couple of suggestions.

Go out & buy a 1A filter. Not expensive $10-$15, & not required for digital photgraphy, but it saves your lens from being accidentally scratched. 
A second battery & memory chip (8 GB or is good, 16 GB if you record video)

I used the kit lens (18-55 mm) for a couple of years.
If you're looking for a versatile lens, I recommend the 18-135 mm EF-S lens. It's bigger & heavier than the 18-55 kit lens, but is very versatile, & is a great walk around lens. 

Here's a pic of mine. Santa Claus brought this one to our house too.

Mike D


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Mike. The kit that I have includes a 75-300 (if only I knew what to do with it! ?). I'll definitely look into the one you recommended, and will be buying the filter to protect the lens right away! Can't wait for the class to start. Been playing a lot but am excited to learn more.?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Correct filter size*

Your two lenses will likely require two different filter sizes.
The filters are sized by the mounting thread.
Remove the lens cap & you can see the correct thread size for that lens.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just to add to this, if you're putting a filter on, which is a good idea, don't use a cheap one or one made of plastic, as it'll have a very high chance of ruining the quality of your photos, by making them soft, even blurry looking and maybe changing the colour cast of the photo.

Just remember, all filters are not created equal, and are also designed for specific tasks. 
Usually a good UV filter is all that you would require for general photography and stick to some of the best brands like Hoya, B+W, Cokin, Canon etc. 

These quality filters are more expensive, but worth it as they will still give you good quality photos, while protecting the front lens element.
As expensive as they may seem, they are still way cheaper to replace then a lens if it's knocked, than having to replace a lens...

Just a suggestion, if you buy a filter, before fitting it, take several photos at different focal lengths (18mm, 35mm & 55mm) of an stationary object, and then after fitting the filter, do the same shots again. 
Then compare them you ensure that the filter hasn't effect the quality of the photo.


----------



## pringlemingle (Jan 2, 2014)

Oops a little late on this thread; seems like we use cameras for the same reason! To take goldens, and some family members. I used to use kit lenses, but the background was never bokehlicious enough, and golden hour was always a problem because at f3.5, the kit lens feels quite lousy in low light. 

Enter the* 30mm f1.4* The relatively wide aperture of 1.4 works well in lower light conditions, extending the camera's ability to take advantage of the "golden hour".

However, it's a little slow, so no action shots unless you get your timing right!

Here are some sample shots, just in case you're thinking of expanding your lens collection 

Colors are a little strong because they've been edited using VSCO, and meant for publishing on screens (like Instagram). I recommend just developing them as-is, for print photography 

Outside shots (about 4-5pm)


















Indoors shot (about 3pm on a cloudy day; natural light)









Night shot









And of course.. it could go horribly wrong - the lens can be slow to focus:


----------

